# 25 Awesome Homeless Guy Signs



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*25 Awesome Homeless Guy Signs *

August 17th, 2009 | 03:17 pm
Now days, being homeless is more competitive than ever. Only the most clever and creative signs are going to get people to let go of their precious spare change. This makes for some pretty awesome homeless dude signage.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow, all that creativity gone to waste...could have been a pulitzer prize winner somewhere in there. 

Here's my response:

"GET A JOB, SHAKESPEARE!"


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Isnt this the "free credit report" guy with the sign:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> Isnt this the "free credit report" guy with the sign:


Now we know why he does the free credit report commercials he really was a victim of ID fraud.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

My favorite was about 10 years ago in Harvard Square this dude had a sign that said "Donate a dollar for Marijuana research" all I could do was laugh.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> My favorite was about 10 years ago in Harvard Square this dude had a sign that said "Donate a dollar for Marijuana research" all I could do was laugh


Look familiar Fox?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> Isnt this the "free credit report" guy with the sign:


I was trying to figure out who it reminded me of! haha thank you sooooo much!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kttref said:


> I was trying to figure out who it reminded me of! haha thank you sooooo much!


I think he kinda looks like Peter Brady.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd cut Gandalf a few cents for his honesty...I suppose he already spent the rings on booze...










Harry, did the trucking business go into the crapper??

WTF? Those AMC Movie Theater bladder buster cups are like $7 a piece!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

I generally don't give money to bums, but I'll give a buck to someone who makes me laugh.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I generally don't give money to bums, but I'll give a buck to someone who makes me laugh.


*Then* *I believe WE at MC.com owe YOU alot of money Delta!*


----------



## adambobadam (Apr 19, 2007)

....so I'm coming down the ramp from Storrow to Cambridge Street on my way to Mass General for my wife's appointment (baby girl arrived last month, safe and sound, thanks). At the bottom of the ramp at the lights I look at the back of a street sign. Some one has written in black marker "DON'T GIVE ANY MONEY TO LARRY! HE 'S A LIAR ! HE'S NOT BLIND!" or some such nonsense.... I mention this to my wife, but no one is around there panhandling so I forget about it. 

Fast forward two weeks. Next appointment, same ramp, same location. I look and now someone has taken the time to scribble out the message with a larger black marker. The text is still slightly visible underneath. 

Sitting on the guardrail right beside this sign is...you guessed it, LARRY! Stevie Wonder shades, "disabled veteran" sign, the whole bit.

Then it occurs to me, the only one who would care about what was written there was Larry. And he could only scribble it out it he could see it in the first place! 

Sneaky prick!

My wife and I had a big chuckle over that.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

ABA, are you implying that some of these people may be less than honest?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

There used to be this girl in Harvard Square who was, being kind, HEFTY. She was a nice kid and pleasant to chat with now and then but we all found her sign interesting in that she professed to be hungry.

One of our guys at the time, terrific guy, VERY old school (he retired, is almost 80 and still works as a Park Ranger for the DCR!) and VERY open with his opinions went up to her one day after seeing this sign for a year or so and asked her flat out, (I'm paraphrasing a bit) "Do you REALLY expect to get much money with that sign when your so goddamn fat?"

She didn't have much of an answer, but not long after, he sign changed. Honesty IS the best policy!

****************************************************************************************

Taken BEFORE Tracy Morgan got on SNL.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

CJIS said:


> Now we know why he does the free credit report commercials he really was a victim of ID fraud.


F..R..E..E...that spells free....credit report dot com babyyyyy....haha....I hate that tune now its in my head....dammmitttt...

I was always amazed by the ingenuity of cons when I worked in the prison and thought "if they used this talent outside they'd be productive members of society"....like making remotes out of earphones/cardboard/pieces of television so they didn't have to lean 6" out of bed...tattoo guns...heating equipments for soups....


----------



## adambobadam (Apr 19, 2007)

I know... hard to believe. Integrity has always been a cornerstone of bum life. This guy wasn't "keepin' it real"...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

HousingCop said:


>


What is with all the famous people being homeless:


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

A guy I work with told me a story about when he was activated after 9/11 and was assigned to the SecDef's protection detail. He's w/ his partner in a G.I. unmarked en-route to the Pentagon when he sees a lady pan handling on the side of the road w/ two little kids with her. Seeing that the kids are coloring quietly as Mom is holding out her cup, he feels for the people and tells his buddy to put down the window so he can give her a few bucks. This prompts an argument between the two as the driver is also a cop who got called up and has had the compassion thoroughly wrung out of him. Eventually he caves and my buddy gives her some small amount of cash and leaving $2 for himself. 

They end up making a couple of stops in DC and then they run into a Starbucks for coffee. As my buddy works his way up in the line toward the register he realizes that his coffee is going to cost more than the $2 he has and he tries to bum a buck from his partner who refuses, telling him that he's a sucker and shouldn't have given his $ away in the first place. My friend then exits the line only to see the panhandler sitting in the Starbucks drinking coffee and talking on her cell phone while her kids are eating breakfast sandwiches. As my buddy stands there staring she exits the place and gets into a new silver SUV. For the rest of the shift his partner laughs his as off at him.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

7costanza said:


> Look familiar Fox?


No wasn't him. It was a white fella with a beard.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> No wasn't him. It was a white fella with a beard.


i know who you're thinking of.......


----------

